# feeling the feaver rising!



## shark fisher (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey E.
Man, All this talk about hitting fish is really getting
me pumped. Not sure just how soon I can start comming back down to tybe, but I'm getting excited!
I've had some problems lately with tackacardia (heart problem)
and going to see a cardioligist next week. May need a pace maker
or difibulator put in . 
but will be down as soon as I can 
And planning on the member meet, I think that's gonna be a
real blast. Hope to see you and Glen and all my other Tybe
friends SOON!!!
Till then---- Great Fishing, and,- Keep me posted on the fishing
there.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Shark fisher........Man sorry to hear bout your ticker. 

Hope everything works out. 

Yea....I getting so excited....its all I can think about.

Good luck.....see ya soon.

Glenn


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think it's all the excitement of fishing at Tybee, it's too much for some people perhaps. Nah, anyways I hope you feel better real quick because we're gonna tie into some nice fish. I'll show you the new rod and reel I got, you're gonna love it.

Any chance you get to send me those pictures, let me know. I've got some people down at the shop who don't believe I caught those back to back.


----------

